# Dialing-In



## gumby64 (Mar 2, 2006)

My Tivo box cannot finish dialing in. I recieved a Tivo DVR from my step-dad that is 1.5 years old. I went to hook it up at my home that has a different zip code and channel line-up, so I had to do the guided set-up again. I couldn't get past the dialing-in part, I get kicked out every time. Sometimes in the very beginning, sometimes during negotiation or configuring (I have been trying for almost 2 days). I already have a Tivo set-up in my home and that one works just fine.

Should I send this one in for repair or can someone out there give me an idea of something else to try first!

Thanks,

Sue


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You probably want to repost this in the help forum, and not in the forum for suggestions to TiVo.

Have you tried the phone jack that works for the other TiVo? Do you have a home network, can you do the setup using that? Do you have VOIP or digital phone service?


----------

